# Things I noticed shooting film vs digital



## Jay Vee (Jan 7, 2015)

Got a Minolta AF 7000 from a bulk sale for super cheap. Came with a roll of iso200 so decided to try it out with a 55-200 at the zoo. My gf sent the roll out for development so I have no idea how they turned out but here are some things I noticed while shooting.

1. On every shot I looked at the back of the camera for a quick review even though there's no monitor
2. Much more conscious about every shot
3. Constant iso felt a bit restrictive.
4. Everyone asking what the heck is that noise when the film was rewinding. lol

It was fun but I'm sticking with digital.


----------



## christopher walrath (Jan 7, 2015)

Thank you for sharing.  Yeah, if you are in the habit of reviewing your shots on a screen, that can be a hard habit to break.  One good thing about shooting film, and can be about digital if you just train yourself, s that you ARE more conscious about your exposures.  Knowing that you have a limited ability to capture images makes you slow down and think about it and pass by some shots that you delete upon reviewing on an LCD screen.  A constant ISO might feel constricting, but it also makes you be more creative.  You do not always need to follow the light meter's recommendations to make the subject fit onto the film.  Light meters are all dumb after all, regardless of whether on an SLR or a d-SLR.  And audible noise is part of the magic.  Film cameras are just more deliberate in handling and operation.  Definitely a different feel.  Keep the camera and mess around with it from time to time.  It can be a great change of pace.


----------



## limr (Jan 8, 2015)

When you say " it came with a roll of ISO 200 film" - was that film still in the camera? Or the seller gave you a fresh roll to start with? If that film was the same age as the camera, expect some strange results.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 8, 2015)

Too bad you bailed to easily.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 8, 2015)

Stick with digital if you had enough after 1 roll sounds like you not upto film


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 8, 2015)

Film is very interesting stuff. If you want to fine tune your photographic skills, buy about five rolls of slide film. It will not only make you very aware of your metering and framing but also make you appreciate digital even more.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 8, 2015)

gsgary said:


> Stick with digital if you had enough after 1 roll sounds like you not upto film



'Specially if you never bother looking at the results, or even_ finding out_ what the end product looked like.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 8, 2015)

480sparky said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Stick with digital if you had enough after 1 roll sounds like you not upto film
> ...


Yes I'm dumb struck, especially when shooting portraits some films can blow digital away eg Portra 400


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 8, 2015)

Jay Vee said:


> Got a Minolta AF 7000 from a bulk sale for super cheap. Came with a roll of iso200 so decided to try it out with a 55-200 at the zoo. My gf sent the roll out for development so I have no idea how they turned out but here are some things I noticed while shooting.
> 
> 1. On every shot I looked at the back of the camera for a quick review even though there's no monitor
> 2. Much more conscious about every shot
> ...



Did you notice a supercilious tone creeping into your exchanges with others?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 8, 2015)

Being a longtime film photographer I had to do the opposite and learn to use a digital camera; at first I'd sometimes whack myself in the forehead with it because I'd forget what camera I had and that I had a viewscreen to look at.

You might want to get a fresh roll of film, and consider giving it another try - just once probably wasn't enough time to adapt to a different way of taking pictures.


----------



## christopher walrath (Jan 8, 2015)

(looks at some replies above, shakes his head back and forth and walks away from the thread...)


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Jan 8, 2015)

"This is not the camera you are looking for"


----------



## christopher walrath (Jan 9, 2015)

You can go about your process.  Move along.


----------



## Mike_E (Jan 11, 2015)

A drugstore cigar and a beer are nice but sometimes you just need a shot of single malt and a Dunhill.


----------



## K_Pugh (Jan 27, 2015)

gsgary said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



OP gave up too easily! I started with digital then went to film, shot a wedding and did some other commercial stuff with film for a few months but I was trying to step away from photography at the time. Started taking it up again in December there with the Canon G16 but I've just bought a Canon 30E (Elan7e?) and a 50mm 1.8 MK2.

Here is a shot from the wedding I shot, it's my favourite shot and it was taken with Portra 400:
(p.s. not saying it's better than digital, it's also a little soft as my scanning abilities weren't too hot, plus it's been reclaimed from photobucket and is only 600px on the longest side! Need to find the negatives!!)




cpw_c2 by pughphotography, on Flickr


----------



## timor (Jan 27, 2015)

Do not blast the guy, fellows. Not everyone was born to handle film. As not everybody was born to play tennis in a real court or fly real plane (me including, however I do well on the computer screen LOL).


----------



## Torus34 (Jan 27, 2015)

christopher walrath said:


> "Light meters are all dumb after all, ..."



Reminded me of a writer on photography who, in a dream, was preparing to take a photograph of a woodland scene.  He found himself scurrying from this highlight to that shadow, on and on, trying to determine the Zone system exposure.  He was growing frantic when Ansel Adams came up behind him, tapped him on the shoulder and whispered in his ear, "Bracket."


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 27, 2015)

Sorry, but it's like saying you don't like PopTarts because after you went to the trouble of buying a box and opening it, you found there were pairs of PopTarts inside wrapped in another layer of packaging. 

So you think, "Wow! I gotta open yet another layer before I can even get 'em in the toaster? No, too much effort required.  If I want PopTarts, I'll order them at the restaurant. "


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 27, 2015)

If i ever went back to film,  I would either get another pentax 110 super, or something in medium format.  (Gawd I did love my 110 super. such a cool little camera)


----------



## christopher walrath (Jan 27, 2015)

(looks above, facepalms a few more times and walks away yet again...)


----------



## bribrius (Jan 27, 2015)

Jay Vee said:


> Got a Minolta AF 7000 from a bulk sale for super cheap. Came with a roll of iso200 so decided to try it out with a 55-200 at the zoo. My gf sent the roll out for development so I have no idea how they turned out but here are some things I noticed while shooting.
> 
> 1. On every shot I looked at the back of the camera for a quick review even though there's no monitor
> 2. Much more conscious about every shot
> ...


auto rewind? You didn't have to manually advance and rewind it? wow, you were spoiled.  In all seriousness, there are things that suck about shooting film. I can totally understand if you weren't fond of it.  Not for everyone and digital is better and easier in a lot of ways. Film has become more of a niche' market with lots shooting it for personal or nostalgia reasons.


----------



## AlanKlein (Jan 27, 2015)

Torus34 said:


> christopher walrath said:
> 
> 
> > "Light meters are all dumb after all, ..."
> ...



Your joke about Ansel reminds me of this:

Once upon a time there was a famous sea captain. This captain was very successful at what he did; for years he guided merchant ships all over the world. Never did stormy seas or pirates get the best of him. He was admired by his crew and fellow captains. However, there was one thing different about this captain. Every morning he went through a strange ritual. He would lock himself in his quarters and open a small safe. In the safe was an envelope with a piece of paper inside. He would stare at the paper for a minute, and then lock it back up. Afterwards, he would go about his daily duties. For years this went on, and his crew became very curious. Was it a treasure map? Was it a letter from a long lost love? Everyone speculated about the contents of the strange envelope. 
One day the captain died at sea. After laying the captain's body to rest, the first mate led the entire crew into the captain's quarters. He opened the safe, got the envelope, and opened it and... The first mate turned pale and showed the paper to the others. Four words were on the paper; two lines with two words each: 
Port Left 
Starboard Right


----------



## gsgary (Jan 28, 2015)

bribrius said:


> Jay Vee said:
> 
> 
> > Got a Minolta AF 7000 from a bulk sale for super cheap. Came with a roll of iso200 so decided to try it out with a 55-200 at the zoo. My gf sent the roll out for development so I have no idea how they turned out but here are some things I noticed while shooting.
> ...


And there are still lots shooting it commercially,  I don't shooting film for nostalgia I shoot it because it looks better and is more fun


----------



## timor (Jan 28, 2015)

O yeah, agree. Digital just feels to me very much "mechanical" (LOL) and automated. My feeling is I have to bend to camera to often but then I speak only for myself. I like to have my picture right there, on the negative instead of elaborate repainting it pixel by pixel in PS. But then I am only a fascinado, if I fail, I fail. My kids will still have a bread on the table. LOL. 
Nevertheless digital is great for social things, no doubts.


----------



## cgw (Jan 28, 2015)

Dunno but with film I get a new sensor with every shot...


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 28, 2015)

Why shoot film?  I've compiled a lot of reasons:

Film forces you to think.
It has a look and feel that digital does not.
You end up learning photography all over again.
You'll love it when you 'get it' and it all comes together.
You stay focused on taking pictures.
You will make mistakes, and you will learn from them.
You end up with actual, physical photos.
You'll learn to 'get it right' in the camera.
It will transport you back in time.
Appeal of darkroom work (seeing image appear in developer).
Cost (actually lower than digital).
Old cameras are beautiful cameras.
It will help you stand out.
It makes you look cool.
The smaller size & weight is amazing.
For better tonal / dynamic range.
You’ll learn where your hobby came from.
You'll be a part of an experience few people understand.
Analog lasts longer (archivability).
It's fun.


----------



## bribrius (Jan 28, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Why shoot film?  I've compiled a lot of reasons:
> 
> Film forces you to think.
> It has a look and feel that digital does not.
> ...


"It has a look and feel that digital does not."  

this one stands out to me.


----------



## timor (Jan 28, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Why shoot film?  I've compiled a lot of reasons:
> 
> Film forces you to think.
> It has a look and feel that digital does not.
> ...


O'lala !
Requesting permission to reproduce this list on other websites. Especially those digital. LOL.
The only thing I am not sure about is the cost...


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 28, 2015)

timor said:


> O'lala !
> Requesting permission to reproduce this list on other websites. Especially those digital. LOL.
> The only thing I am not sure about is the cost...



Permission granted.

As for cost, just sit down and compare a modern consumer-grade DSLR and 2-3 current lenses to a used 20-y.o. top-end film body & legacy glass.


----------



## photoguy99 (Jan 28, 2015)

Taken as a personal statement, that's a fine list.

Taken as a list of absolute truths, well, many are if not objectively wrong, at least thoroughly arguable.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 28, 2015)

photoguy99 said:


> Taken as a personal statement,.........



That's exactly what they are.  Only put an 's' at the end of the word 'statement'.


----------



## timor (Jan 28, 2015)

480sparky said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > O'lala !
> ...


Providing, that I am actually wet printing cost of good quality FB paper (and mistakes made with it) is quite high:
Black White B H Photo Video


----------



## bribrius (Jan 28, 2015)

[/QUOTE]
Providing, that I am actually wet printing cost of good quality FB paper (and mistakes made with it) is quite high:
Black White B H Photo Video[/QUOTE] i actually think digital is far, far cheaper. Mistakes don't cost as much and most don't even get printed.  Only way i can think of that digital would cost more is if you printed every single time you hit the shutter. which no one will ever do.


----------



## limr (Jan 28, 2015)

If you're not wet printing, though, the costs go way down.

It would be interesting to really crunch numbers on this, actually. I'd figure only a minimal comparison would be feasible and it might be more instructive to change the question to something like "How many rolls of film could you shoot for the price of a DSLR + lenses?"

Things to consider: cost of film gear, cost of film (bulk vs pre-rolled), developing, cost of scanner or darkroom supplies...all vs cost of digital body (DSLR or mirrorless? entry level? mid-range? full-frame?) and lenses (just kit? different primes? zooms? SD cards?)


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 28, 2015)

Most folks forget (or totally ignore) the cost of cameras, lenses, computers, printers, ink, paper, SD cards, cords & cables, hard drives, software etc. when figuring cost of digital.

For the same $2k someone spends on one DSLR, they could buy a top-end legacy SLR, a passel of cult primes and a complete darkroom.


----------



## bribrius (Jan 28, 2015)

limr said:


> If you're not wet printing, though, the costs go way down.
> 
> It would be interesting to really crunch numbers on this, actually. I'd figure only a minimal comparison would be feasible and it might be more instructive to change the question to something like "How many rolls of film could you shoot for the price of a DSLR + lenses?"
> 
> Things to consider: cost of film gear, cost of film (bulk vs pre-rolled), developing, cost of scanner or darkroom supplies...all vs cost of digital body (DSLR or mirrorless? entry level? mid-range? full-frame?) and lenses (just kit? different primes? zooms? SD cards?)


well get going. i am waiting intently.


----------



## limr (Jan 28, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Most folks forget (or totally ignore) the cost of cameras, lenses, computers, printers, ink, paper, SD cards, cords & cables, hard drives, software etc. when figuring cost of digital.
> 
> For the same $2k someone spends on one DSLR, they could buy a top-end SLR, a passel of primes and a complete darkroom.



Oh I agree. And the money someone spends on upgrading a lens could buy me a LOT of film and developing supplies.


----------



## limr (Jan 28, 2015)

bribrius said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > If you're not wet printing, though, the costs go way down.
> ...



Dude. Linguist. Writing teacher. I don't do number crunching. 

Let me be more precise: it would be interesting *for someone else* to really crunch numbers on this.


----------



## photoguy99 (Jan 28, 2015)

Costs on both sides depend a great deal on what you're doing. Are you running a high end printer with a monochrome ink set to produce fine b&w prints on crazily expensive papers? Are you doing the same, but printing on to transparencies and pulling platinum prints? Are you shooting Leica with exotic lenses, and printing on to hand-coated wall-sized linen?

There's lots of ways to spend and save money on both sides.

It's cheaper -- for sparky -- and that's cool. Good on ya!

Me, I don't count too much. I also don't buy gear hardly ever, so, mostly the costs stay below the radar.


----------



## Fred Berg (Jan 28, 2015)

Another cost consideration is the longevity of the equipment. My SLR cameras are quite old (models from the 90's, 70's and 60's) but they just keep on going. What digital camera bought today will still be in use in fifty, forty or even twenty years' time?


----------



## timor (Jan 29, 2015)

bribrius said:


> cost more is if you printed every single time you hit the shutter. which no one will ever do.


Neither do I, I don't print every single frame I ever shot. LOL. But then I personally do not see much of a sens of shooting film without some outcome in the form of nice FB or even RC print. The whole point is to be different from the digital mainstream, to have image in the form of real photograph, not inkjet imitation of a photograph.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 29, 2015)

480sparky said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > O'lala !
> ...


All depends which cameras your talking about, mine will not go down in value but cost more than a lot of digital


----------



## Matthew Freed (Apr 30, 2015)

I've been shooting DSLR cameras for about 7 years and I just made the leap to a Hasselblad 503CW medium format film camera. I'm so excited about being more meticulous about the shots and to learn the film process. So, to each their own.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 30, 2015)

To each their own.  I shoot both, digital and film


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 30, 2015)

I used a Hassy years ago before time and chemical sensitivity made darkroom work unpleasant.

This review from B&H pretty much stated how I felt about it at the time (although I was far from a great photographer)



> .......... They allow me to literally create hand crafted photographs, controlling almost every aspect of what I am given to work with. My "work-flow" is beautifully slow and wonderfully full of time consuming details. Production isn't on a schedule for completion. Rather, I work for the satisfaction of the creative process. The camera body is totally reliable, extremely strong, easy to use, and accommodates the finest quality lenses in the world. It is a camera system that demands concentration, effort, and dedication. It rarely fails to disappoint me.


----------



## bribrius (Apr 30, 2015)

I find myself trending back toward film more in a way of going back to the "roots" of where i started. Shooting both, i never found digital the same. Though i do enjoy shooting digital as well. I wouldn't mind trying my hand at large format now.  It seems a progression even if you are going backwards, as perhaps it makes you more well rounded in photography in general and gives a hands on more historical perspective, or appreciation.

i don't know how i would feel if i started on digital and didn't know anything else. Maybe such thoughts would never occur to me. Seems to be a very strong "foundation" of photography found in the film process. A greater over all appreciation for photography itself. I would recommend anyone who never shot film at least TRY it. Even if you don't like it, i think there is something to be gained in the overall outlook of what photography is. I shoot with my dslr, or i shoot with my phone, or i shoot with a point and shoot, or i shoot with a bridge camera, or i shoot with one of my 70's film cameras.  All is versions of photography, like you are passing through time with this overall appreciation of it. Beyond the photo, more of a level of respect for what photography is.


----------



## timor (Apr 30, 2015)

Nice post.


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 30, 2015)

I've noticed no difference at all........wait, I shoot film only.


----------



## timor (Apr 30, 2015)

webestang64 said:


> I've noticed no difference at all........wait, I shoot film only.


You have to try digital, you can't stay oblivious to that.


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 30, 2015)

timor said:


> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> > I've noticed no difference at all........wait, I shoot film only.
> ...



Nope, nada, no way, nyet and......I don't think so.............


----------



## Mike_E (May 2, 2015)

webestang64 said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > webestang64 said:
> ...



There is only light and shadow.

One transitioning into the other, blending into each other apart yet of a whole. Each with their own temperament to describe the world.

The medium you use to record your vision is just an extension of your personality and mood.

What is right and proper is your response to the light and shadow.


----------



## timor (May 2, 2015)

Well said. If I accept paintings and sculptures, I have to accept digital form as well.  However everything in own slot.


----------



## pip_dog (May 2, 2015)

For what it's worth, I shot my first two rolls of film today and _loved_ it. I had a load of fun, more so than with my digital camera. More to learn....


----------



## timor (May 3, 2015)

pip_dog said:


> For what it's worth, I shot my first two rolls of film today and _loved_ it. I had a load of fun, more so than with my digital camera. More to learn....


Great !


----------

